# The real Frank S is back under steam again in Germany



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I just seen that the prototype for the Frank S is back in steam again. After being robbed of parts to restore the Nicki S back to operation, then getting "stuffed and mounted" for a few years, Mr. Seidensticker donated Frank S to the Rugen district which then leased it to the association that runs the railway on a long term lease. Then the association restored the engine to operation again. In its black DR scheme this time with road number 99 4652. Good to see the prototype of my favorite G scale live steam engine back running in steam again. Here is recent pic of her as she looks today.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

There is also one that has been used extensively in the past few years on the Abreshwiller line in the Vosges in Alsace regauged to 70cm. gauge.


----------

